# Weird Hair Cuts/Styles...



## HairEgo (Mar 25, 2009)

Browsin the net I came across these.....and I have to ask...what the hell were they thinkin?!??!







LOL This one is funny...


----------



## Darla (Mar 25, 2009)

good thread. Gina i have some contributions for you!

The last one is more body hair but is still funny.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 25, 2009)

ahaha the chest hair bra is classic!


----------



## missmignonne (Mar 25, 2009)

This would be popular in my neighborhood.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 25, 2009)

i think they look hott





lol jk


----------



## esha (Mar 25, 2009)

haha I hope these were all dares or they lost bets!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hahaha these are awesome, especially the dollar sign braids.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh, God..hahahahhahah!!!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay guys.....I found some more...

Tennis anyone?


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 25, 2009)

lol! these are so bizare! very random! and some of them are quite clever too!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 25, 2009)

LMAO at the first one! It's a good thing that most of these people can just shave it all off if they wanted to.


----------



## Geek (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL AT Larry King


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 25, 2009)

OMG those are awful! lol


----------



## Karren (Mar 25, 2009)

Scarry!!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 26, 2009)

Notice how all of these weird cuts are on men?!!? lol


----------



## makennasdoll (Mar 26, 2009)

yikes..some are pretty funny though.


----------



## Darla (Mar 26, 2009)

*Weird HairStyles That My Mom Won’t Approve*


Author: aizuque
Date: Jun 27,2008
*HairStyles That My Mom Won’t Approve*

Crazy and weird hairstyle…


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 26, 2009)

lol how random, these people have far too much time on their hands.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 26, 2009)

The second is creepy!

Darla: Haha! The afro-hat is hilarious!


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 26, 2009)

Some of these are wild! The second one scares me too!


----------



## Snoo (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't believe someone would actually do that to themselves...


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 13, 2009)

What about these strang ones. Why would you want to do this?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 13, 2009)

That girl one is scary!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 14, 2009)

What the hell!! The 2nd pic the guy with the colourful little demon people!

Okay, this cut isnt strange....the fact that most of the hair is painted on the t-shirt is though!











Head stuck in the fan maybe?


----------



## Darla (May 25, 2009)

*15 Craziest Hairstyles*

_ Published on 2/10/2009 under Misc _

TAGS: Weird Haircuts, Strange Hairdo






Olympic fever






Animal hairstyles






One Shitty Haircut






Flower Power






Big Lebowski






The Yin-Yang






by gabemac






The Dude











Disco ball






Spiderman






Made of Condoms











Emo






Believe in... colorful hair


----------



## hippieman556 (May 26, 2009)

what a great thread


----------



## McRubel (May 26, 2009)

I like the flower mohawk!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 26, 2009)

Is it bad that I think some of these are kinda cool?


----------

